# BLASC & Census+ Probleme



## Khallas (28. Februar 2005)

EDIT: Dieser Text war ursprünglich als Antwort verfasst, ich habe ihn aber cut'n'pasted, nachdem ich den Fehler gefunden habe und ihn nicht auf ein eigenes Thema hin überarbeitet.

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie ich es im Forum habe sammeln können, habe sogar mal die BLASC Daten aus der SavedVariales gefischt und gelöscht, BLASC neu installiert, 4216 gesetzt, Versionskontrolle aus, dennoch, Fehler beim Parsen und kein Update auf dem Heroldserver (wo alles auf prepatch steht bei meinem Char).

Ich werde jetzt mal was ausprobieren, mal sehen ob mein Verdacht sich bestätigt...

Allerdings tut er das... OK wer immer noch einen Parserfehler bekommt, dann liegt das an einer zu großen SavedVariables.lua (was wiederrum aus zuviel Census+ Daten herrührt). Entweder man löscht die Datei (Alles Settings euer Mods sind weg!) oder man flushed die Census Daten was bei mir allerdings nicht gereicht hatte, weil es nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Seid ich mich der SavedVariables entledigt habe, updated BLASC wieder richtig.

Also als Vorschlag für die neue Serverseitige-Version von luaparser ein Größenlimit >800kb einbauen oder einen anderen Workaround, denn die Census-Daten beruhen ja leider darauf das man sie behält und immer erweitert. Vielleicht kann die SavedVariables.lua lokal geparsed werden und nicht durch ein serverseitiges Script? Naja ich weiss ja leider nicht genau wie es gemacht wird, ihr findet schon ne Lösung *g*.

Hier nochmal der debug.txt Auszug:
28.02.2005 18:53:12<<- Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten (FEHLERCODE: E1) 
28.02.2005 18:53:12->>GETGESULT: <br />
<b>Fatal error</b>:  Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 57 bytes) in <b>/docroot/black-legion.info/htdocs/profiler/lib/luaparser.php</b> on line <b>49</b><br />

Wobei ich sagen muss, das meine SavedVariables.lua nur 1.2MB hatte.

Danke für BLASC und weiter so,

Khallas


----------



## Regnor (28. Februar 2005)

Khallas schrieb:
			
		

> Also als Vorschlag für die neue Serverseitige-Version von luaparser ein Größenlimit >800kb einbauen oder einen anderen Workaround, denn die Census-Daten beruhen ja leider darauf das man sie behält und immer erweitert. Vielleicht kann die SavedVariables.lua lokal geparsed werden und nicht durch ein serverseitiges Script? Naja ich weiss ja leider nicht genau wie es gemacht wird, ihr findet schon ne Lösung *g*.
> Khallas
> [post="81726"][/post]​




Hallo, und danke erstmal für deine Infos.
Das Problem ist uns bekannt und in der aktuellen Internen  Testversion bereits behoben. Dort wird lediglich der Teil der SavedVariables.Lua an unseren Server gesendet der auch vom Parser benötigt wird.


----------



## Gimmly (1. März 2005)

Korrekt habs getestet.
ist der normale Follow

merci für die Antwort.
Wie gehts Blasc?
Geht die WoWToc.exe um die version abzugleichen?
ist so ein Mod bei problemen mit Mods nach dem patch!


----------



## Nyana (1. März 2005)

ja, WoWToc geht ab v1.31


----------

